# Pod Cast Systema for Life



## Brian King (Mar 3, 2018)

Recently found the pod cast Systema for Life

From the description


Join scientist, author, and Systema Instructor Glenn Murphy for weekly musings on all things Systema. Featuring interviews with top instructors from around the world, seminar reviews, topical discussions, and much, much more. Whether you're just dipping a skeptical toe into Systema, or you're an experienced practitioner with a few million pushups under your belt, there's something here for everyone. Many thanks to Vladimir Vasiliev and Russian Martial Art HQ Toronto for their approval and support of this podcast.


https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/systema-for-life/id1292407678?mt=2


I have really been enjoying this podcast. I have enjoyed training with Glenn in the past, I enjoy the format of his podcast with the different interviews, and really enjoy the discussion shows. I do not think you have to be a Systema practitioner nor even a martial artist to get some interesting perspective shifts and insights from this pod cast.


Warmest Regards

Brian King


----------



## Tames D (Mar 5, 2018)

Looks interesting.


----------



## Buka (Mar 5, 2018)

I would love to listen to that as I find Systema absolutely fascinating, but I ain't downloading nothing onto my computer. Just a thing of mine, the old "Once bitten, twice shy" thing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2018)

Buka said:


> I would love to listen to that as I find Systema absolutely fascinating, but I ain't downloading nothing onto my computer. Just a thing of mine, the old "Once bitten, twice shy" thing.



You need iTunes to view it and as long as it is legitimately iTunes....you're good to go...and the link is going to the proper iTunes download site...at least on my PC and my test PCs


----------



## Buka (Mar 5, 2018)

Nah, I really don't need iTunes. Don't need a unicycle either.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2018)

Buka said:


> Nah, I really don't need iTunes. Don't need a unicycle either.



WHAT!!!!! whaddaya mean...everyone NEEDS a Unicycle


----------



## Buka (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah, well, maybe to chase kids off the lawn. Have to be wearing an odd hat, though.


----------



## Brian King (Mar 6, 2018)

Buka said:


> I would love to listen to that as I find Systema absolutely fascinating, but I ain't downloading nothing onto my computer. Just a thing of mine, the old "Once bitten, twice shy" thing.



Use library computer. Use your phone. Lots of options
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Buka (Mar 7, 2018)

Brian King said:


> Use library computer. Use your phone. Lots of options
> Regards
> Brian King



No way I'm downloading anything onto my phone. Not for love nor money. I'll try the library, maybe they'll let me do it. I'd really like to listen to these, Brian, you know my interest in Systema.


----------



## Brian King (Mar 9, 2018)

Buka said:


> I would love to listen to that as I find Systema absolutely fascinating, but I ain't downloading nothing onto my computer. Just a thing of mine, the old "Once bitten, twice shy" thing.



Buka, long ago I covered a few-week shift at a retirement home on Mercer Island. This was a nice place. Long boat dock with beautiful motor and sailboats. Multiple building campus (which I disliked as the patrol was in and out of the buildings and the change in temperature between inside and outside of the old folks buildings was extreme) Some of the buildings had that shut in smell – you know? Many of the people there were living in smaller and smaller ‘boxes.’ Thru injury or just the aches of aging – they either started to move slower, started drive less during night or on the highway, would not take that path because it had a curb that could be tripped over, etc. It could be put down to common sense, but even so – day by day, compromise by compromise, their world shrank until there is nothing left but staying indoors.


You have posted before about your bad experience on Facebook or whatever site it was you played on. Now you will never click on a link or download anything ever again for no amount of money! It was a bad thing, but I think that to you it maybe has become almost brag – a medal to pinned on your chest. Yet your world has become smaller my friend.


Now, have you thought about buying some little amazon kindle 7, or 8, or 9, or 10 or some such device to set up a clean computer? You can get a new 7 for just under $50.00 (I would post a link, but... Do not set up your real email on it, do not set up banking, do not set up anything that takes your banking info. Use it to search, download, and stream without having to worry about being snookered and stolen from. Shrug, it is not difficult. Treat it like a child’s computer and only give it the info you want to, separate from and not connected to your phone and business computers.


You can find a way to use the internet and the world that ours is becoming and still protect yourself, should you choose to.


Don’t make me pull out the fall off a horse, broken hearted dating, need to jump back on stuff LOL.


Regards

Brian King


----------



## Buka (Mar 10, 2018)

Brian King said:


> Buka, long ago I covered a few-week shift at a retirement home on Mercer Island. This was a nice place. Long boat dock with beautiful motor and sailboats. Multiple building campus (which I disliked as the patrol was in and out of the buildings and the change in temperature between inside and outside of the old folks buildings was extreme) Some of the buildings had that shut in smell – you know? Many of the people there were living in smaller and smaller ‘boxes.’ Thru injury or just the aches of aging – they either started to move slower, started drive less during night or on the highway, would not take that path because it had a curb that could be tripped over, etc. It could be put down to common sense, but even so – day by day, compromise by compromise, their world shrank until there is nothing left but staying indoors.
> 
> 
> You have posted before about your bad experience on Facebook or whatever site it was you played on. Now you will never click on a link or download anything ever again for no amount of money! It was a bad thing, but I think that to you it maybe has become almost brag – a medal to pinned on your chest. Yet your world has become smaller my friend.
> ...



I sincerely appreciate your words, Brian. You're always watching out for me. Thank you, bro.

But I'm actually trying to make my world smaller, simpler. And I'm working hard at that. It was far too vast for way too long.

As for banking on your computer, I worked in the banking industry for a long time. If people knew what I know, they wouldn't do any banking on line at all. Ever.

As for Facebook - I've worked with people from every conceivable letter agency, some of which most people probably never heard of. Like OIRA, NGA, OCC, CFPB and my particular favorite, because I was part of it, the OFR.  [look em up, I'm just home from work, I'm having a beer) They love Facebook! Because people love to say anything and everything on Facebook. It's like Christmas for the people I know. Everything you wanted to look at all in one convenient place. And, dude, Facebook is less secure than Donald Trump's hair.

And as for this that you said....

_You can find a way to use the internet and the world that ours is becoming and still protect yourself, should you choose to._

No, Brian, you really can't. Honest to God. From most people, sure. Not from the people I used to work with. Not in a million years. So......I'm just going to roll along and make my world a little smaller each and every year. But, thanks, bro.


----------



## Brian King (Mar 10, 2018)

Huh huh, I hear you Buka. Most of my days in the military I had the MOS 12E (Atomic Demolition Munition) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atomic_demolition_munition which included a handful of US, NATO, and European Top Secret clearances. Add to that my hobby of Systema in which I have now traveled internationally in order to spend time with and train with and alongside foreign nationals that have or are serving in foreign militaries (especially Russian) and other organizations. I have seen my FBI file (not tiny and redacted) and can safely assume that there are other files. Shrug, I chose not to let the ‘authorities’ or my fear of them change or effect my life. You chose to live smaller and shallower – it is tactic and strategy (but, even the taking steps to avoid the attention causes other attention to focus on you) that many try to employ. They pay by cash or barter, live off grid or in co-op, they have no phone, no electronic address, yet they still have digital signal. Shrug, but it is your life you can chose to live it how you please and I wish you luck my friend.  As for myself, with my current work schedule and duties I listen to a boatload of Audible books (about 1 book every two or three days). With two hour notice my wife and I had to emergency foster our grandkids (2.5, 4, and 6 although after two months the 6 year old has moved with another grandparent) I have not raised kids and not being around them much I never bothered to learn how to care for them. These children are facing serious challenges (physical, mental, and emotional) so I am listening to medical podcasts, parenting podcasts, dad podcasts, and others daily trying to force feed as much info as possible, hoping that some information and techniques stick using this firehose saturation method. I have found these pod casts a wealth of useable information, information that would be impossible to timely gather and access by other means. Pod casts like the Systema for Life pod cast are like bubble gum for brain giving me break from the more serious(for now) heavier pod casts, giving me opportunity to digest prior information while still gathering other information. Good luck my friend and have a great weekend!


Regards

Brian King


----------



## Buka (Mar 10, 2018)

And to you, Brian. 

And, bro, I fear no authorities. None. They rather amuse me, always have. And as the DT instructor - they're all really funny, like a bunch of kids.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2018)

Buka said:


> I sincerely appreciate your words, Brian. You're always watching out for me. Thank you, bro.
> 
> But I'm actually trying to make my world smaller, simpler. And I'm working hard at that. It was far too vast for way too long.



I'm with you there, I would absolutely love to take my house, life and, virtually everything else and go for Zen Simplicity...but Mrs Wu and my employer are not on board with that...just yet



Buka said:


> As for banking on your computer, I worked in the banking industry for a long time. If people knew what I know, they wouldn't do any banking on line at all. Ever.



Don't work in a bank, never have, but being in IT security I think I might know what you know and a bit more as it applies to IT security...but hat is all I will ever claim that I might know more than you about..... I world never make such claim about anything else...well ok.... maybe Taijiquan and Chinese stuff...but other than that nope. And for the record I do not do online banking. Based on what I know, it scares the living daylights out of me.



Buka said:


> As for Facebook - I've worked with people from every conceivable letter agency, some of which most people probably never heard of. Like OIRA, NGA, OCC, CFPB and my particular favorite, because I was part of it, the OFR.  [look em up, I'm just home from work, I'm having a beer) They love Facebook! Because people love to say anything and everything on Facebook. It's like Christmas for the people I know. Everything you wanted to look at all in one convenient place. And, dude, Facebook is less secure than Donald Trump's hair.



Face book is a treasure trove for Identity thieves, robbers and various other ne'er-do-wells. However I have been on it (but not regularly), set up sites on it, there are ways to make it more secure...and there should always be this little voice screaming in the back of your head saying "SHUT UP STUPID" every time you post something there. If for no other reason than to make you think before you post. But with that said, I did have one of my pages, that was set up for testing purposes, hijacked. It was my fault for making the password so simple that a Brute force attack likely figured it out. I did regain control of the site, made the password a paragraph long of real stuff mixed with nonsense and then closed the site.

Also watched my home PC get hacked and taken over once, for me it was cool to watch, I had nothing on it of value, and I just unplugged it from the network, reformat, repartition, it and reinstalled everything.... I was watching it get hit from Korea and Central America...not sure which attack got it, but it was cool to watch...knew they had it when my mouse cursor started to move by itself. You know what the first thing they did was? They used my negligence against me, I forgot to password protect my security system and the attacker password protected me out of it. To me it was cool, but most I told about this at the time were horrified.



Buka said:


> And as for this that you said....
> 
> _You can find a way to use the internet and the world that ours is becoming and still protect yourself, should you choose to._
> 
> No, Brian, you really can't. Honest to God. From most people, sure. Not from the people I used to work with. Not in a million years. So......I'm just going to roll along and make my world a little smaller each and every year. But, thanks, bro.



Well, you can protect yourself, just like with martial arts, but , like martial arts, it does not make you invincible. You make It harder for the black hats to get you, that is all. For the average online user; security software (including a firewall), at least 2 different vendors, Avoid free security software (IMO) it is free so the black hats have it and already know how to break it. Hard passwords that are AT LEAST 8 characters long with letters, numbers and special characters. Do not open e-mail form anyone you don't know and even if it is from someone you know make sure the subject makes since before you blindly open it and start clicking links. Don't give out personal info on line and if you are filling out a form ask yourself; "Why do they need this information". There is no reason for a vendor to have your social security number and if they are asking for it...why?

But with that said, do you use a credit card: they put skimmers on gas station pumps and ATMs that take your info, you give it to waiters/waitresses who take it (and at times have been caught stealing the info), Ever have someone stranding to close at the ATM or anywhere else you have your card out? Heck there was a major Corporate hack/theft because they discovered that a network admin on a train was called about an issue (and it was a legitimate call and issue) that felt it necessary to give out their user name and password to the person on the phone so they could fix the issue. The person in the seat behind her was writing this all down and used it later to gain access to the company. Do you know how many phone, numbers, addresses and SS# I could have if I were one of the bad guys, just by being near by when people freely gave out that information. I also cannot tell you how many times I have told stores that I was not going to give them my SS# since I saw no reason that they should have it.

Also just to add to the fear, never EVER store private things in the cloud. You have no idea who is in it with you, or who else has access to it. Don't believe me, look at all the Hollywood types that had rather risqué photos take from their cloud account and either used to blackmail them of find them posted on the internet.

Basically I can scare the heck out of you with more if  you want, (I could tell you about my enterprise level run in with ransom-ware) but the idea of this was not so much to get you to download if you don't want to, but to make the point that it simply is not safe anywhere these days, so protect yourself. You can choose to do that by not doing any of it, and that is a viable plan, unless you are depriving yourself and you wish you didn't have to. Or you can take steps, like we do (us crazy martial arts types) to protect yourself and do what you want to. But, like in marital arts and the real world, there are simply places online you should not go and things you should not do..... because you are simply asking for trouble


----------



## Buka (Mar 12, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm with you there, I would absolutely love to take my house, life and, virtually everything else and go for Zen Simplicity...but Mrs Wu and my employer are not on board with that...just yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my passwords on financials is pi to fifty places, interspersed by my friends second cat's birthday written in words, not numbers.....minus the number of times I shacked up with Debbie Miller in college.  And if anybody comes up with it, more power to them. And, yes, I'm odd, I've been memorizing pi for years. 

I need to keep my guard up more for skimmers. Used to be on the watch for them all the time on the mainland. Kind of got lazy about it here.

I asked a geek spook once "So...if you're hooked up to the net, like for work, why don't you have another computer across the room that's NOT hooked up online so you can at least play on it safely?" He said he'd hack into the first one and send a signal through the air and get into the second." He was as matter of fact as if he were describing how to make a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. I had no idea what he was talking about but these people scare the bejesus out of me.

My credit cards are used in specific different ways. Only one is used for bigger things and that company has my requests on file about what/where/when it's to be used. Been with them forever and they've been great to me.

Now watch.....after writing this post I'll probably get hacked and my credit cards will mysteriously start buying lifelike sex dolls.....and sending them to the wrong house.

And, Xue, scare me some more! It's kind of fun.


----------



## pdg (Mar 12, 2018)

I like this sort of thing, it's quite fun.

I do use online banking, because convenience. Same reason I use things like direct debit. Probably unlike most people though my secretary/wife keeps records to the penny, any unauthorised transaction would be spotted within days. In that sort of timescale, everything is covered and fairly straightforward to sort out.

I sort of use Facebook, but I don't tell them much - nor publicly post every aspect of my life...

Anything digital of value (personal value, photos of the kids and stuff) is kept in rotating backups so very little would be at risk of any sort of attack. By risk I mean risk of loss, there's nowt to gain any leverage with.

The other thing is, I'm probably not really worth hacking anyway - I'm really quite dull. Anything that may be used against me is nowhere near online 

So, I'll join in - try to scare me too.




Oh, edit: I forgot...

I'd not mind listening to the podcast, but I refuse to install itunes.

Not because I'm paranoid, I just fundamentally disagree with apple.


----------



## Brian King (Mar 13, 2018)

*Back on topic please*, tin hat, black hat, white hat, please start your own dang thread. 
For those rest of us who do listen to pod casts  (and this one is available on ITunes, and other platforms) and might be interested in listening to this pod cast (if you do not listen to pod casts no reason to comment on this thread, duh) I would recommend those pod casts specifically featuring Vladimir Vasiliev # 01 (it is only 14 minutes) Any of the podcasts featuring Emmanuel Manolakakis (so far #02, 17, 18. Manny is one of my favorite instructors and anytime we speak together I listen and learn. The pod casts discussing subject matter (such as #03 & 04 On Dexterity or #08 on Cold Water Dousing, or #12 On Fear and Stress) are interesting discussions. Many of the other are interviews with instructors and I find those interesting but not everyone might. I find it interesting hearing how they found Systema and prior experiences as well as their opinions on martial and other training.

I am enjoying this pod cast and many more.

Warmest Regards
Brian King


----------



## pdg (Mar 13, 2018)

On topic (and off topic) I found: Systema For Life

I believe it's the same series, the description matches.

Playable directly from there with no downloads or installations necessary.


----------



## Brian King (Mar 13, 2018)

pdg said:


> On topic (and off topic) I found: Systema For Life
> 
> I believe it's the same series, the description matches.
> 
> Playable directly from there with no downloads or installations necessary.



Yes, that is the same podcast. Thank you for posting the link.
Warmest Regards
Brian King


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2018)

Brian King said:


> *Back on topic please*, tin hat, black hat, white hat, please start your own dang thread.
> For those rest of us who do listen to pod casts  (and this one is available on ITunes, and other platforms) and might be interested in listening to this pod cast (if you do not listen to pod casts no reason to comment on this thread, duh) I would recommend those pod casts specifically featuring Vladimir Vasiliev # 01 (it is only 14 minutes) Any of the podcasts featuring Emmanuel Manolakakis (so far #02, 17, 18. Manny is one of my favorite instructors and anytime we speak together I listen and learn. The pod casts discussing subject matter (such as #03 & 04 On Dexterity or #08 on Cold Water Dousing, or #12 On Fear and Stress) are interesting discussions. Many of the other are interviews with instructors and I find those interesting but not everyone might. I find it interesting hearing how they found Systema and prior experiences as well as their opinions on martial and other training.
> 
> I am enjoying this pod cast and many more.
> ...



Will do, but one should note who started the derailment



Brian King said:


> Buka, long ago I covered a few-week shift at a retirement home on Mercer Island. This was a nice place. Long boat dock with beautiful motor and sailboats. Multiple building campus (which I disliked as the patrol was in and out of the buildings and the change in temperature between inside and outside of the old folks buildings was extreme) Some of the buildings had that shut in smell – you know? Many of the people there were living in smaller and smaller ‘boxes.’ Thru injury or just the aches of aging – they either started to move slower, started drive less during night or on the highway, would not take that path because it had a curb that could be tripped over, etc. It could be put down to common sense, but even so – day by day, compromise by compromise, their world shrank until there is nothing left but staying indoors.
> 
> 
> You have posted before about your bad experience on Facebook or whatever site it was you played on. Now you will never click on a link or download anything ever again for no amount of money! It was a bad thing, but I think that to you it maybe has become almost brag – a medal to pinned on your chest. Yet your world has become smaller my friend.
> ...


----------



## Buka (Mar 14, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Will do, but one should note who started the derailment



Yeah, Brian and I kind of derailed the thread. But he was just trying to help me, which he's always done.
So....back on topic!


----------



## Syeed Ali (Feb 5, 2021)

A small note of thanks; the podcast is still active with 124 episodes to date.

I'm listening to Episode 122: Best of the Podcast 2020-2021 as my introduction. I should be listening to more podcasts since I'm working on one myself, and this is a nice throwback to my olden interests to motivate me.

Sy,


----------



## Brian King (May 9, 2022)

Pod cast is still ongoing with many interesting topics and folks.  Came across a recent youtube video of Glen teaching. Always nice to put a face and movement to the person talking on martial podcasts so I thought I would share. 
Regards
Brian King


----------

